# bubble tea



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Is bubble tea safe to drink while pregnant? I mean, does it contain caffeine? Each time I try asking the restaurants this question, they seem to have no idea.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

it depends?

bubble tea can mean several different things... some of which have caffeine, some of which do not.

However, in no case is the caffeine equal to that in a cup of coffee and for most pregnant women, the amount of caffeine in a cup of coffee is a safe amount to have daily.


----------



## TabithaB (Mar 26, 2010)

the "bubbles" are tapioca pearls. It depends on what kind of tea it is or if it is a fruit smoothie bubble tea. If it is made from tea they are typically made from green tea which I would go out on a limb and say it is fine. The caffiene level in green tea is pretty insignificant.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks everyone! im pretty hard on myself about consuming caffeine. i slipped and had a glass of coke two days in a row so i feel really bad about it, haha. i think ill just stick to the fruit based "teas."


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

All the bubble teas I've ever had are made my mixing black or green tea with a fruit flavored powder or syrup and the tapioca bubbles. I think if you wanted to go completely caffeine free, you'd have to stick with bubble smoothies (fruit, ice, bubbles).


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

There might be some caffiene but not an amount I personally would worry about. However, every bubble tea I've ever had has been LOADED with sugar, so they're not the healthiest snack/drink around. That said, I don't know how it comapres to the amount of sugar in soda.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

i decided with a bubble tea smoothie, and it was loaded with sugar. yuck. i had it at lunch and couldnt eat the rest of the day. must have been filled with junk calories.


----------



## Mrs.Music (Jun 15, 2010)

This is kind of off topic... but your signature says you're vegan... Can you even have tapioca if you're vegan?


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.Music* 
This is kind of off topic... but your signature says you're vegan... Can you even have tapioca if you're vegan?

i dont know??? is it not vegan?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Commercial tapioca isn't vegan. Tapioca pearls are vegan. Every bubble tea I have ever had was vegan. You can get it with almond milk and soy milk at most places. But yeah, sooooo much sugar!


----------



## WaitingSux (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope not to burst your bubble-tea so to speak but almost all bubble tea is caffeinated, it is traditionally made from black tea not green. Black tea has 40mg of caffeine per 8oz and a usual serving of bubble tea is 12oz-16oz. Also, some places even make coffee tapioca pearls which of course up the anty. I'm sure you can request a green tea version and be perfectly fine.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aikigypsy*
> 
> There might be some caffiene but not an amount I personally would worry about. However, every bubble tea I've ever had has been LOADED with sugar, so they're not the healthiest snack/drink around. That said, I don't know how it comapres to the amount of sugar in soda.


I agree. I'd be less concerned about the caffeine and more concerned with the sugar


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I wandered in a few places before I found a shop that had ONE flavor on the menu that had no caffeine. I know a bit won't hurt you but since I gave it up, I am really sensitive. But yeah - it ended up giving me a stomach ache (back when I was still getting nauseous). But sometimes it's ok to indulge if that's what you're craving - just not every day. But I'm sure you know that already. 

Cindy


----------

